# Rigs Tuna - willing passenger



## Stressless

Looking to get out to the rigs with a Capt. If you need a guy to put fish in the boat please PM/Call/send smoke signals... 



Resume: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic19435-27-1.aspx?Highlight=horn



Stressless

Bob

(850) 974-8363


----------



## hebegb




----------



## BuckWild

I want to get out too. If any capt has more than the 1 seat available, please send me a PM also.


----------



## no hooks

Ditto.


----------



## Realtor

I tried to do this several times last year with limited success. How about we start to plan a buddy boat thing to the rigs? I figure if we got about 3-5 boats in the thing, we could communicate where the fish are better from one rig to the next?

Jim


----------



## Chris V

I KNOW, I KNOW, I've got it......All PFF members pitch in and we buy a boat together and share it. Of course legally it will be in my name cause I thought of it.

In all seriousness if me and some buddies go and need a spot or two filled I will gladly post in the need a ride section. I plan on going a few times in the next month or so.


----------



## JoshH

I'd love to get out there too.


----------



## ul412al

> *Realtor (11/7/2008)*I tried to do this several times last year with limited success. How about we start to plan a buddy boat thing to the rigs? I figure if we got about 3-5 boats in the thing, we could communicate where the fish are better from one rig to the next?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim




Realtor - I may be up for a buddy boat trip to the rigs. Let's see if we can get some traction and we can set a date.


----------



## Realtor

My brother and I are "LOOKING" at the wx real hard for a trip tomorrow and returning Thursday. finding mixed wx forcasts right now......


----------



## Matt09

> *tunapopper (11/7/2008)*I KNOW, I KNOW, I've got it......All PFF members pitch in and we buy a boat together and share it. Of course legally it will be in my name cause I thought of it.
> 
> In all seriousness if me and some buddies go and need a spot or two filled I will gladly post in the need a ride section. I plan on going a few times in the next month or so.


Let me know first Chris... haha, ill let you use my beastly Tuna Setup....


----------



## Stressless

BUMP! 1-2 tomorrow - 1< less tomorrow night Anybody need a body?



Stressless


----------

